# keyhole v traditional spay



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Colin wrote a post about it on Jojo's blog - I was reading it the other day. Keyhole only takes the ovaries, rather than all the other bits and bobs and the incisions are shorter, hence the shorter recovery time. The main downside is that it costs more and obviously in your case you would have to go to a different vet.

A tricky decision, I think I would be tempted to go conventional and stick with the well-known vet, but very much a personal decision! Good luck, I know I need t start thinking about it soon  

X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had a "traditional spay" and she healed very well. It was a long 2 week recovery but she was fine. Can't even see the scar anymore. I don't think they have the keyhole here in Canada my vet didn't really seem to know about it???

I guess with keyhole they recover faster but not sure??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a read here, real stories from lovely cockapoo owners .. one keyholes spay and one traditional spay stoy  which may help you xxx

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/24/bettys-keyhole-spay-story/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/12/30/poppys-spaying/


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't have to make the decision for 3 months yet but am already fretting! Unfortunately the nearest vet that does the keyhole procedure is an hour away, I was sure that would be the way to go, because of the recovery period but I am a little worried if there was any unexpected emergency complications, I did wonder if my vet would work in conjuction with the animal hospital for after care, I will see nearer the time. I loved reading the experiences on My Dogs Life, but I am still undecided. So eagerly await to see what you decide and how it goes. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We've had a few threads about this so you might find it handy to run a search on your key words (as well as reading JoJos blogs). The main thing I would like to say is don't feel that if you decide to go traditional that you are in anyway compromising the care for your pup. I went traditional with my eldest even though my vet offered both and I could afford keyhole. She had two very small scars neither much bigger than 2cm which are no longer visible and have now gone entirely. I will be booking my little one in for exactly the same in the next few months with no hesitation! When I first started researching I very much felt that keyhole was the best and traditional was a poor option but that was just the way I was interpreting people's opinions. I'm sure whichever choice you make it will be the right one for you! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think my vet offers keyhole when spaying but I would rather go with my vet, who I know and trust than go to a vet I didn't know, but that is just me.... although, I really think keyholes spay sounds very good indeed.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky had keyhole at 6 months. She was groggy the night of the surgery and the next day was totally fine and by day 2 had bounced back to normal. We struggled with the quiet on lead walks for 7 days!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly is having keyhole surgery on 1 July. Our vet doesn't do it so she's going to one in West Bridgford, about 20 minutes' drive away. He has a fantastic reputation and I just hope it will all go OK. (When I spoke to our vet, he suggested that he could 'whip it all out quickly' using traditional incisions - the idea of him whipping anything out quickly rather put me off!)

Am a bit nervous about it all, especially as it's coming so quickly now.

Toffin
x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo's keyhole was not done by her own vet as they don't offer it. I was very pleased with the service and attention they gave her. Given it was only done yesterday afternoon, her recovery is so speedy and she does not seem to be having problems passing water/solids like some seem to have trouble with after the traditional spay. The keyhole is much less invasive and does not have a big incision through the muscles so recovery is so much quicker and easier all round. Coco will thank you for it I promise  .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Are there any adverse effects of leaving the uterus, eg uterine cancer risk?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure how reliable the reference is but I found this online...

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...iectomy-safer-alternative-to-pet-spaying.aspx

To date I've been adverse to Lap Spay, in favour of sticking to tried and tested method but I am trying to carry out some research to make an informed decision. I will be going through this again with Nina and I am dreading it.. Poor Lola was miserable and had a reaction at her incision site etc... I want to make the right decision for both short and long term.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So because of my schedule, Lexi & Beemer had their surgeries done by a different vet in their practice. She had a traditional and the scar is about an inch long. Three stitches. I was thinking of going to a low cost clinic but I'm glad I went with our new vet mostly since it was close to the house so they had about a 10 minute ride on the way home. Both peed and pooped right away.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

At the end of the day people have to choose what feels right for them. It's always possible to find pros and cons for both types of surgery. I believe both procedures are safe, tried and tested (with the caveat it's surgery and there is never 100% guarantee with any surgery, animal or human). Location of vet, after care and cost all play a factor in making a decision too. I was happy with the choice I made for Roo and I know plenty of people who have been happy with a traditional spay too.

So my advice is go with you gut instinct and you will worry much less. Good luck to Coco and all the other girls with spats coming up soon.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good that you went for the one that felt right for you . I must admit I don't understand the need for overnight at all, never heard of that before. Hope all goes well for Coco xxx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Keeping her calm when I brought her home yesterday pretty easy. Keeping her calm today, working on it. Exhausted just trying to keep them from flipping each other around. Only small sign that she had surgery, she napped for a longer time than usual. I've made a whole assortment of frozen treats today hoping to keep her occupied. Interestingly she's more active and wants to rub around and play than he.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't read all the thread so sorry if I repeat what others have put. Unless I had reason to distrust the key hole vet I would certainly take this option.... I like my vet but have no reason to ever see them, thank goodness so don't have a particular relationship with them. Mable had the traditional surgery, her wound was a couple of inches long and clean with internal stitches no visible sutchers. However she was very quiet,
Knew her limitations and we sat on the floor for the full week...I mean I sat in with her nearly all week.... She wasn't unwell but wasn't playful or boundy, which was fine as I didn't want her hurting herself. So if the option of less intrusive surgery, less anesthetic,was an option I would take it, even with a different vet, just for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry just realised you've chosen, there was nothing wrong with the op itself just long recovery x


----------

